# FAILED IVF -HELP



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys, in need of some advice. Currently on day 10 of transfer and started bleeding heavy late last night   this morning its all turned black dark brown and I had a massive chunk of crinine gel clumped together saturated ok n black/brown liquid sorry for tmi.
Has this failed for us?
So confused they told bus our embi was text book perfect so why fail I'm so frustrated this is our second cycle this time we done short protocol which gave us five frozen embi which is great but just so confused can this still b a positive


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that you've started bleeding. It really is difficult t say whether your cycle has been unsuccessful or not. I have heard of some people who do bleed but still go on to get a BFP, but I understand your concern. 

When is your test date? I think that will be the only way you are going to know for sure. xx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

I test on 24th I took hpt today but negative   can't believe yet another fail ,,, four months wait in list to get one if our frozen embed put back in  

R there any success stories out there who had full on period during 2ww


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi nelly

Sadly I can't share a success story of my own.  I have always got full AF before my test date and it resulted in a BFN, this has happened four times to me now with ICSI and once with IUI so I know how totally heartbreaking this is for you right now  

I did want to let you know about a friend of mine though, she had her full AF and tested negative right up until OTD.  Then on OTD itself, she called the clinic and told them, they said have you tested today on the date we gave, she said no because iv tested negative right up until today and iv had a heavy period, they insisted she tested (they always do at my clinic), anyway, it was positive.  She now has a 1 year old son!

I don't want to give you false hope though because I think in the main, if you have got a full AF and tested negative within a few days of OTD, the likeliness is that this wont change.  I don't mean to be harsh with that but it's true, I think at this point, if I were you (and have been here so many times), I would get my head around the fact that it hasn't worked again, plan the next step and plan something nice to do in the mean time and if you get a little miracle on test date, then amazing, but if not, at least you have started to prepare yourself


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nelly, you should not bleed before test day, if you do then you are not absorbing progesterone from the pessaries and might need progesterone in oil injections as well. This always used to happen to me until I read about it on FF. Many clinics don't tell you this. Get your progesterone checked on ET transfer day  to see if you need the injections. It makes me mad to see clinics not telling people about this and just taking your money for more treatment. 

If they refuse to test for this go somewhere else for treatment or get it tested privately, only about £60.

Hope this helps

Njr26


----------

